# Non Breaded Chinese Food?



## KimIn Wis (Sep 8, 2020)

Anyone  know the names of typical Chinese takeout dishes made with Chicken that is not  breaded and deep fried? Just Stir Fried.
Our local place doesn't speak very good English and their menu really doesn't say how something is prepared. A couple of times
I ordered what thought would be non batter/deep fried and it was. I've tried to google, but about the only thing I keep finding is
Kun Pao Chicken, which I like, but would like to try something different.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 8, 2020)

Chicken chow mein is not usually breaded and there's another one I'm trying to remember now....I'll get back to you when it pops up in my memory.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 8, 2020)

Chicken chow mien, chicken chop suey,

https://mongoliankitchen.com/grilled-chinese-chicken/


----------



## gennie (Sep 8, 2020)

Moo Goo Gai Pan and shrimp in lobster sauce are first two that come to mind.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 8, 2020)

Beef & Broccoli- the beef usually isn’t high quality and the Moo goo gai pan sauce is high in sugar & salt  but nothing is breaded. It’s low in carbs high in protein


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 8, 2020)

She is looking for chicken.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 8, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> She is looking for chicken.


Oh! Right. Well the beef, shrimp and lobster options might help those who can’t have chicken ☺ Sorry Kim.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 8, 2020)

Oh!  I didn't see that she only wanted chicken either!  I have a recipe for paper beef, I've had for 50 years.  The restaurent wouldn't give me the recipe so I wrote to Gourmet magazine and they contacted the owner and managed to acquire it for me.  It's yummy,if she wants it.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 8, 2020)

Two of my favorite chinese dishes.  Always look for Cantonese specials on the menu.

Chicken Guy Ding with almonds

Chicken Soo Guy (with gravy).

You simply must have white rice on the side.  Chinese restaurants always have white rice available with soy sauce.

For an appetizer.  Always the consomme soup with noodles. And an egg roll with hot mustard.

My son lives in the Boston area.  When he comes home this is what he looks forward to.

We were a regular at a Chinese restaurant in our area.  One day the owner came over and thanked us for our patronage.  But he said we always ordered the same thing.  And he asked us if he could prepare a special dish and if we didn't like it we didn't have to pay for it.  So we went for the special dish.  I can't remember what it was but it was delicious.  And he also had a piano player playing during the meal.  Those days are gone forever and the people I enjoyed the meals with are also gone.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 8, 2020)

Chicken with snow peas
Chicken with Broccoli
Chicken with mushrooms
Chicken with mixed vegetables
Chicken Lo Mein
Chicken Egg Foo Young
Chicken Chow Mei Fun
Sesame Chicken


----------



## KimIn Wis (Sep 8, 2020)

Gemma said:


> Chicken with snow peas
> Chicken with Broccoli
> Chicken with mushrooms
> Chicken with mixed vegetables
> ...


Oh NO Sesame Chicken is EEEVVIIILLLL ... I LOVE it so much, but it's breaded and deep fried here..


----------



## Gemma (Sep 8, 2020)

KimIn Wis said:


> Oh NO Sesame Chicken is EEEVVIIILLLL ... I LOVE it so much, but it's breaded and deep fried here..


Oh.   Not by me.  I guess it depends on who is preparing it.


----------



## KimIn Wis (Sep 8, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Two of my favorite chinese dishes.  Always look for Cantonese specials on the menu.
> 
> Chicken Guy Ding with almonds
> 
> ...


Does Cantonese mean that it probably is NOT breaded and deep fried?


----------



## KimIn Wis (Sep 8, 2020)

Gemma said:


> Oh.   Not by me.  I guess it depends on who is preparing it.


Oh, I would really love it then if it wasn't breaded! I think all these types of resturants fix things differently. Unfortunately we only have one chinese palace here.


----------



## KimIn Wis (Sep 8, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Oh!  I didn't see that she only wanted chicken either!  I have a recipe for paper beef, I've had for 50 years.  The restaurent wouldn't give me the recipe so I wrote to Gourmet magazine and they contacted the owner and managed to acquire it for me.  It's yummy,if she wants it.


I would LOVE that recipe. Everytime I try to make Chinese food at home, it's been a dismal failure.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 8, 2020)

If you are making Chinese dishes at home you need a sharp knife.

The food is always prepared cut thin because if you stir fry, it cooks quickly.

I'm guessing paper beef means it's cut thin like paper.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 8, 2020)

KimIn Wis said:


> Oh, I would really love it then if it wasn't breaded! I think all these types of resturants fix things differently. Unfortunately we only have one chinese palace here.


Yes, we only have one place too, but rarely do they bread and fry things.  They cook totally healthy meals, except for the egg rolls and Crab Rangoon.  It's very difficult to understand what they are saying at times but they just hand you a paper menu and you circle what you would like to order, or just call the order in by the number next to it.


----------



## Old Dummy (Sep 8, 2020)

KimIn Wis said:


> Anyone  know the names of typical Chinese takeout dishes made with Chicken that is not  breaded and deep fried? Just Stir Fried.
> Our local place doesn't speak very good English and their menu really doesn't say how something is prepared. A couple of times
> I ordered what thought would be non batter/deep fried and it was. I've tried to google, but about the only thing I keep finding is
> Kun Pao Chicken, which I like, but would like to try something different.



I can't really help you with that, but I do have similar complaints as you do about Chinese (takeout) menus: They're all more or less the same, no matter what restaurant you go to. 

They don't really tell you that much. Like "Shrimp with Chinese vegetables." If you ask them what vegetables? -- they may tell you but you can barely understand them, as you noted. Or "Beef with broccoli." That's it? Nothing else? Or "Sesame chicken." What veggies comes with it?

And they don't tell you what kind of sauce is on it which, IMO, makes the dish. There is usually a dark brown sauce* or maybe a clear yellowish, probably chicken-based sauce, and a couple of others -- but it never mentions which one on the menus.

I love the food in general, but I only ever order three or four different ones that I've already had and I know that I like. I've gotten burned, ordering something different that sounded good but wasn't what I expected it to be.

* After some experimentation, I figured out how to make the brown sauce years ago.


----------



## KimIn Wis (Sep 8, 2020)

Old Dummy said:


> I can't really help you with that, but I do have similar complaints as you do about Chinese (takeout) menus: They're all more or less the same, no matter what restaurant you go to.
> 
> They don't really tell you that much. Like "Shrimp with Chinese vegetables." If you ask them what vegetables? -- they may tell you but you can barely understand them, as you noted. Or "Beef with broccoli." That's it? Nothing else? Or "Sesame chicken." What veggies comes with it?
> 
> ...


Exactly!!


----------



## Gaer (Sep 8, 2020)

No, It's not thin like paper., but reasonably thin..  This is SO GOOD!
 2 lbs beef tenderloin, cut into 1 x 1/2 inch squares, 1/8th inch thickness 
combine in bowl with:
3 tsp. Hoisen sauce
1/4 tsp sugar
1/2 tsp Sesame seed oil
1/4 tsp salt
4 slices ginger (grated)
1 clove garlic (grated)
1/4 tsp peanut oil
1 tsp.soy sauce
2 tsp. gin
2 tsp sesame seeds
1/4 tsp fresh ground black pepper

After combining, let this settle for about 20 minutes.
Wrap each piece of beef  artistically, in waxed paper or in tin foil. parchment paper might work.
Deep fry in oil 350 degrees 1 minute and serve.
The guest unwraps the beef.
Good with fried rice.  

Hope you like it!


----------



## mlh (Sep 8, 2020)

Gemma said:


> Chicken with snow peas
> Chicken with Broccoli
> Chicken with mushrooms
> Chicken with mixed vegetables
> ...



I like the Lo Mein.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 8, 2020)

Moo goo gai pan was the one I was trying to recall and someone has mentioned it, it is usually very good when I've had it and it's not breaded chicken.


----------



## Jules (Sep 8, 2020)

Gare, are you wrapping the beef in wax paper after deep frying?  You’re not cooking in any of these papers, right?  The ingredients look like a delicious blend.  

Lots of good ideas for chicken dishes.  I never know what to order.  The chow mein we had the other night was noodles, finally noticed some token bits of cabbage & what seemed like boiled slivers of chicken on top. I couldn’t taste any flavouring.  Everything else has flavour so there were lots of noodles for leftovers.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 8, 2020)

Jules said:


> Gare, are you wrapping the beef in wax paper after deep frying?  You’re not cooking in any of these papers, right?  The ingredients look like a delicious blend.
> 
> Lots of good ideas for chicken dishes.  I never know what to order.  The chow mein we had the other night was noodles, finally noticed some token bits of cabbage & what seemed like boiled slivers of chicken on top. I couldn’t taste any flavouring.  Everything else has flavour so there were lots of noodles for leftovers.


Yes, You are cooking the wrapped beef, but only for 1 moment!  If you don't trust the paper, use tin foil.  This will delight your taste buds!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 9, 2020)

It sounds like a trip to a Chinese buffet is in order so you can sample a variety of dishes and decide which ones you prefer.

I usually order chicken w/garlic sauce extra spicy.

When I make fake Chinese stir fry at home I use the meat and vegetables that I happen to have on hand.

I use this basic sauce/slurry.
3T soy sauce
1T toasted sesame oil
1T sherry
1t sugar/sweetener
1t cornstarch
1t Huy Fong garlic chili sauce or a BIG pinch of red pepper flakes.






If some like mild and some like hot omit the chili garlic sauce and let each person add it to their portion at the table.

Try various combinations and eventually you will come up with your own specialty of the house.


----------

